# Armenian Genocide



## Scott (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't know how widely the muslim genocide in Armenia is know, but I was shocked by this article:
http://www.worldmag.com/displayarticle.cfm?id=9808

I have been wanting to pick up this book but have not had a chance:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...36/sr=2-1/ref=pd_ka_b_2_1/002-9525666-3460831

Anyway, this muslim genocide of Armenian Christians (Eastern Orthodox, I believer) is not in the distant past and was conducted with government approval, not by fringe radicals. 

I think it is useful for people to know about this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2005)

You're right, Scott. This is an important event in 20th century history that gets almost no media attention compared to the Jewish Holocaust (both are worthy of a great deal of attention by Christians, but we ought to be especially concerned with the suffering of our brethren). 

I commend this article on the subject by an author whom I know personally: 

http://www.chalcedon.edu/articles/0409/040901-1kayayan.php

The author's father, Pastor Aaron Kayayan, has established a ministry aimed at Armenia which has this helpful website: http://www.christiansforarmenia.org


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2005)

Armenia is said to be the first Christian nation on earth:

http://www.armenianheritage.com/refirstc.htm


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes...another sterling example of that "religion of peace"....Islam


----------

